# Who makes a very light alu/carbon frame?



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Possibly looking for a new racing frame. As my races get longer, my all alu race frame is starting to beat me up a little bit.

Who makes a very light frame with an alu/carbon mix?

Thanks.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

*There's probably 100 companies*

There's probably 100 companies that make an aluminum frame with carbon stays or rear triangle. In truth, it's pretty debatable whether the carbon stays do much of anything to smooth out your ride. They may slightly decrease road buzz, but they will do nothing at all do lessen the jarring effect of potholes and larger bumps. Also, wheels, tires, saddle, etc. tend to have a lot more to do with rider comfort then many frames will. 

BTW, the Cane Creek Aros Superlight carbon wheels with titanium spokes provides the plushest ride by far of any wheelset i've ever ridden.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Pinarello*

No need to look further.



team_sheepshead said:


> Possibly looking for a new racing frame. As my races get longer, my all alu race frame is starting to beat me up a little bit.
> 
> Who makes a very light frame with an alu/carbon mix?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

FYI - all things being equal, carbon stays add at least a quarter to a half a pound of weight to a frame of any material. Even a steel frame completely built of steel is lighter than the same frame with carbon stays, for no benefit in the latter. Obviously, a complete aluminum frame stands to be much lighter.


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

SDizzle said:


> FYI - all things being equal, carbon stays add at least a quarter to a half a pound of weight to a frame of any material. Even a steel frame completely built of steel is lighter than the same frame with carbon stays, for no benefit in the latter. Obviously, a complete aluminum frame stands to be much lighter.


the logical conclusion, therefore, is to look for a carbon frame. the Giant TCR Composite is well designed, and a Composite 2 is around $2100 with Ultegra 10.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Right concept, wrong numbers*



SDizzle said:


> all things being equal, carbon stays add at least a quarter to a half a pound of weight to a frame of any material.


Agreed that, due to the joining process, mixed material frames are heavier than single material frames. However, the numbers are more like a 60 gm penalty than 225 gm penalty. I suppose that 60 gm is not that THAT frar from 1/4 lb.


----------

